# New PHRF racers



## dmurcott (Apr 27, 2001)

I was at my club on Wednesday night after the first race of the season and talking to a professional skipper of a J120. I asked what he would recommend as a good PHRF racer for Long Island Sound for $50,000 and he said to bump it up to $80,000 and get an Express 37, but for $50,000 the Soverel 33. Both boats are from the mid-eighties.

I don't have the money for either, but it got me thinking, and here is my question to you:

What boat that is being produced now will be the boat recommended as a good racer in 20 years? Obviously, PHRF probably won't last another 20 years, so this is an academic discussion. But I can't be the only person thinking about this.

Thanks for feeding my interest.


----------

